# What to replace Z00.00 with ?



## Mgonz928 (Sep 28, 2016)

What ICD-10 to replace Physicals 2017 

We normally assigned Z00.00 for a physical, However 2017 ICD10 is DELETED. What to assign a normal physical No complaint no suspected diagnosis. Please Help.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2016)

Z00.00 has not been deleted.  Where did you receive this information?


----------



## Mgonz928 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Thank you*

We receive a spread sheet from our IT, I m unable to verify with Medicare. I appreciate your help I have bee researching all morning.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2016)

Here is a website
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm
This is the main homepage for the CDC data warehouse for ICD
Scroll to ICD-10 CM
There you will see the 2017 update you will need to download it and expand it.  Once it has expanded I recommend you open the tabular addenda.  The changes will be in alpha order.  
It is a large file so be prepared.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 28, 2016)

If you have trouble with FTP protocol like I did, They are also available in ZIP files on CMS site - https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2017-ICD-10-CM-and-GEMs.html

The only changes in the Z are as follows. Very few deletions mostly additions.

Add:         Z050    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected cardiac condition ruled out
Add:         Z051    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected infectious condition ruled out
Add:         Z052    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected neurological condition ruled out
Add:         Z053    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected respiratory condition ruled out
Add:         Z0541   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected genetic condition ruled out
Add:         Z0542   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected metabolic condition ruled out
Add:         Z0543   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected immunologic condition ruled out
Add:         Z055    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected gastrointestinal condition ruled out
Add:         Z056    Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected genitourinary condition ruled out
Add:         Z0571   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected skin and subcutaneous tissue condition ruled out
Add:         Z0572   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected musculoskeletal condition ruled out
Add:         Z0573   Observation and evaluation of newborn for suspected connective tissue condition ruled out
Add:         Z058    Observation and evaluation of newborn for other specified suspected condition ruled out
Add:         Z059    Observation and evaluation of newborn for unspecified suspected condition ruled out
Add:         Z191    Hormone sensitive malignancy status
Add:         Z192    Hormone resistant malignancy status
Delete:      Z2250   Carrier of unspecified viral hepatitis
Delete:      Z2251   Carrier of viral hepatitis B
Delete:      Z2252   Carrier of viral hepatitis C
Delete:      Z2259   Carrier of other viral hepatitis
Add:         Z2911   Encounter for prophylactic immunotherapy for respiratory syncytial virus (RSV)
Add:         Z2912   Encounter for prophylactic antivenin
Add:         Z2913   Encounter for prophylactic Rho(D) immune globulin
Add:         Z2914   Encounter for prophylactic rabies immune globin
Add:         Z293    Encounter for prophylactic fluoride administration
Add:         Z298    Encounter for other specified prophylactic measures
Add:         Z299    Encounter for prophylactic measures, unspecified
Add:         Z30015  Encounter for initial prescription of vaginal ring hormonal contraceptive
Add:         Z30016  Encounter for initial prescription of transdermal patch hormonal contraceptive device
Add:         Z30017  Encounter for initial prescription of implantable subdermal contraceptive
Add:         Z3044   Encounter for surveillance of vaginal ring hormonal contraceptive device
Add:         Z3045   Encounter for surveillance of transdermal patch hormonal contraceptive device
Add:         Z3046   Encounter for surveillance of implantable subdermal contraceptive
Add:         Z317    Encounter for procreative management and counseling for gestational carrier
Add:         Z333    Pregnant state, gestational carrier
Add:         Z516    Encounter for desensitization to allergens
Add:         Z5331   Laparoscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure
Add:         Z5332   Thoracoscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure
Add:         Z5333   Arthroscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure
Add:         Z5339   Other specified procedure converted to open procedure
Add:         Z7984   Long term (current) use of oral hypoglycemic drugs
Add:         Z8342   Family history of familial hypercholesterolemia
Add:         Z8482   Family history of sudden infant death syndrome
Add:         Z9284   Personal history of unintended awareness under general anesthesia
Delete:      Z9889   Other specified postprocedural states
Add:         Z98890  Other specified postprocedural states
Add:         Z98891  History of uterine scar from previous surgery


----------



## Mgonz928 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Thank you !!*

Thank you everyone, I truly appreciate your help.


----------

